

What are the best cities to work in data? - anacleto
http://charlesdadi.github.io/dataviz_jobs

======
solve
A.k.a. cities offering the worst salaries, relative to other options available
to residents, resulting in the most unfilled positions.

Winner: London.

------
jsudhams
Bangalore if you can work on hiring someone every 4 year, or pay good salary
the senior folks will stick on 8-10 years.

------
CRidge
What data is this based on?

------
kungpoo
Why is git under web dev?

